# Critter nation RAGE



## teniosa (Apr 7, 2017)

New (critter nation double) cage came!!!!! I was sooooooooo excited. And then I tried to put it together.


If it was made out of wood..... I'd take it outside and burn it right now. Hours. HOURS of assembly and it still isn't done. There's one more piece I can't get in without a hammer and I can't use one this late at night. Every single piece is warped or poorly made so that it just doesn't quite line up. Graaahhh!!!

I was so excited for the babies not to have to sleep in the tiny baby cage anymore 

also... I'm going to have to live here forever Bc I don't think that cage will go down the stairs in one piece, and it certainly isn't gonna come apart. Idk whether to laugh or cry.

But... it's huge and sturdy and I'm super excited. Guess I'll give it to the babies tomorrow. Can't wait to make 2945737282947 hammocks to fill all that space!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I had the same frustration when I was assembling mine a month ago, all warped and stuff. "No tools required" apparently means waiting until the next morning for home depot to be open to buy a hammer.  

All the anger goes away as soon as it's assembled though. Very nice cage.


----------



## Endlessmtn (Apr 18, 2017)

I am SO so sorry that someone never told you that you'd have to get a mallet to put it together! Oh, you poor thing.... Yes it takes some banging to get all the sides and top firmly in place, but it's so worth it in the end!


----------



## teniosa (Apr 7, 2017)

We finished the last piece this morning! It's gorgeous. I'm so happy my babies have a big cage now. At the moment they're being tortured (i.e. Immersion method introduction) by my adult female so everyone can share the CN. So far it's going surprisingly well. Thanks for the moral support and letting me vent!


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

If it makes you feel any better, I have a friend who had a similar experience trying to put a Martins cage together. Glad you got it done, and your critters are happy now!


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

I had a few issues putting mine together as well. Basically a metal piece was bent so a side wall would not go in. Once I found the bent piece it slipped right in. My kids helped me and they thought it was hilarious how frustrated I was getting. Great cage you will love it.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I wonder if there are more issues with the double than the single unit CNs. I had no problem assembling my single when it arrived and then I purchased a second-hand single and all of the pieces for both cage just slide together like magic. Maybe more stuff just gets knocked around and bent up in shipping with the double because the box is twice the size and weight.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, the box my DCN came in was battered beyond belief, it looked like it had been dragged through a volcano, peed on, then rolled down the volcano by the time I got it. All that considered, I think it was in good shape.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

peed on?

my goodness.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

lol. I'm about to get mine after a few months of saving and I'm so excited. Thank you for posting your experience I'm sure it will help me get it put together in the fastest most efficient way possible. 🐹


----------



## Barblpl (Dec 21, 2020)

I just got my single CN, and the door panel is warped so the top peg does not go in the hole. I haven't tried to put it together yet, but emailed a picture of it to the company to see if they'll send me a new one. If they won't, does it look like I'll be able to use a mallet to force it to work? Any ideas?


----------

